# Luffa



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Started to clean the luffa yesterday. The dish rag gourd has done well this year! 

I have to love my hubby ...  ... I have wool here and cotton there ... then I toss in the the luffa to dry with the rest.  He is one in a million (XOX)

The luffa will go in my holiday baskets ... first as a bath wash, second (the larger ones) for pot-n-pan cleaners and the last for a soap scrub. (Homemade soap with a luffa in it.:2thumb

How do you use your luffa???


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. I'll play the village idiot tonight.  

Even though I won't see the answer until tomorrow, WHAT IS LUFFA?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> OK. I'll play the village idiot tonight.
> 
> Even though I won't see the answer until tomorrow, WHAT IS LUFFA?


wikicrapia to the rescue!

The luffa, loofah, or lufah are tropical and subtropical vines comprising the genus Luffa, the only genus of the subtribe Luffinae. The fruit of at least two species, Luffa acutangula and Luffa aegyptiaca (Luffa cylindrica), is grown, harvested before maturity, and eaten as a vegetable, popular in Asia and Africa.

The ripe, dried fruit is also the source of the loofah or plant sponge.

Parts of the plant are used to create bath or kitchen sponges, a natural remedy for jaundice, furniture and even houses. It is also eaten as a green vegetable.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Blob ... my links are not working ...:gaah:

Bath, kitchen and where ever you need them!:2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> It is also eaten as a green vegetable.


Ewwww! People eat bath sponges? :scratch 

(just kidding!  )

Andi, do you grow the luffa? Is it something that only grows in a warm climate?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Luffa requires about 140 to 180 or more frost free days, lots of sunshine, warmth ... or so they say ... They grow fine here and we did get a bumper crop this year. I know my gramdma also had them in West Virginia ... not sure if she started them indoors or not.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm...won't grow here then, Andi! I don't think we even had 30 days without a frost. If it weren't for old sheets and plastic tarps, I wouldn't get much more than peas or carrots out of my garden! lol

It's interesting to learn this, about the luffa. I had no idea about them, even though I buy and use them. I somehow assumed they only grew in the tropics, but had nothing to base that on! Thanks!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> ...Parts of the plant are used to create bath or kitchen sponges, a natural remedy for jaundice, furniture and even houses....


It's a natural remedy for *furniture* and *houses*???  

I know... BAD HARLEY!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Hmm...won't grow here then, Andi! I don't think we even had 30 days without a frost.


Wow! What zone is that?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Wow! What zone is that?


The MONTANA ZONE!

dewdewdewdew dewdewdewdew dewdewdewdew dewdewdewdew dink dink dink :lolsmash:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine just sort of appeared in the shower one day, Mrs. Sailaway and I used to massage each other with it, used a little body wash for lubricant.  Now I have to go to the VIP Lounge MM17 I95 in Ga. for that treatment.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Started to clean the luffa yesterday. The dish rag gourd has done well this year!
> 
> I have to love my hubby ...  ... I have wool here and cotton there ... then I toss in the the luffa to dry with the rest.  He is one in a million (XOX)
> 
> ...


Ain't that kinda personal i reckon, ya'll just ain't right i tell ya, LOL.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I just don't get it ... never mind ...... why bother


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Ya mean ya ain't heard about Bill ORiley's luffa thang? Sailaway and him must be cousins. LOL, OK sailaway sorry about that one.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Started to clean the luffa yesterday. The dish rag gourd has done well this year!
> 
> I have to love my hubby ...  ... I have wool here and cotton there ... then I toss in the the luffa to dry with the rest.  He is one in a million (XOX)
> 
> ...


If you have any extra left  that you have no use for I could take some of it off your hands. . I wanted to try my hand at it this past summer but never got around to ordering the seed. Too many animals.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

A guy that I buy soap from had a few bars of luffa soap that he made- he has a round mold for his soap and dropped a whole luffa in and then poured the soap over it and let it set up and then sliced it so that it looks like a round piece of soap with a slice of luffa in it! Of course I didn't have enuf cash that day to get it and came back the next to find that he sold out! But since it was a big hit he is planning on making much more for next year!
He also said that he was gonna make a "clean hands" soap with some ground up luffa in it so that when you come in from the garden it will have extra scrubby power of the powdered luffa to get your hands super clean!
Just a thought for you folks with extra luffa. If you don't want to make your own soap you can buy that glycerin type soap that melts so easily and add your own scents in and I'd bet that would be super easy to try and be ready for the holiday gift giving seasons! Wink, wink, nudge,nudge!

Some folks call luffa plant vine okra and eat the gourds while tiny-and it is supposed to taste just like okra. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Emerald said:


> Some folks call luffa plant vine okra and eat the gourds while tiny-and it is supposed to taste just like okra. I haven't tried it yet.


 let me know how *that* turns out


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald said:


> A guy that I buy soap from had a few bars of luffa soap that he made- he has a round mold for his soap and dropped a whole luffa in and then poured the soap over it and let it set up and then sliced it so that it looks like a round piece of soap with a slice of luffa in it! Of course I didn't have enuf cash that day to get it and came back the next to find that he sold out! But since it was a big hit he is planning on making much more for next year!
> He also said that he was gonna make a "clean hands" soap with some ground up luffa in it so that when you come in from the garden it will have extra scrubby power of the powdered luffa to get your hands super clean!
> Just a thought for you folks with extra luffa. If you don't want to make your own soap you can buy that glycerin type soap that melts so easily and add your own scents in and I'd bet that would be super easy to try and be ready for the holiday gift giving seasons! Wink, wink, nudge,nudge!
> 
> Some folks call luffa plant vine okra and eat the gourds while tiny-and it is supposed to taste just like okra. I haven't tried it yet.


I have some snow flake molds that works great for the M & P soaps, just cut the luffa to fit the mold and pour in the soap. :2thumb: I have never tried the ground luffa, but sounds good ... :2thumb: Thanks

Freyadog - No problem ... I have a ton of seeds.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

No idea if this is "going rate" or not for the seeds but Amazon.com: Luffa Gourd Heirloom Seeds 30 Seeds: Baby if your area is in the right zone for growing them.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I use freezer paper and rubber bands for the molds of my luffa soaps. I take the luffa and slice it into rounds, set on the a square of freezer paper/glossy side in and use 2 rubber bands to hold the paper secure. Then I pour soap into the luffa till it covers the top, let it set and peel away the bands and paper. It's a luxury to give away or keep for yourself.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

i should be getting my seed catalogs soon...i am so gonna get some loofah seeds and do this!!! pouring soap into loofah sounds sooo cool!!! 
i am making shampoo and laundry soap today with my castile. but can't find my lavender oil scent stuff.. hmmm


----------

